# Tube and worm colors



## Invector

Had a fantastic year with worms. Took many bass that would not hit anything else on them. But I could nto get any to take a tube. So what are some colors I should look at? I already got black, white, and perch colors. Should I go brite or stay dark?


----------



## njsimonson

I prefer natural tube colors.

I use Chompers Tubes almost exclusively and the colors I like are:
1. Watermelon with Black and Red Flake
2. Rootbeer with Black and Green Flake
3. Black with Red Flake

For Creature Baits, I like the Case Sweet P and the Yum Woolly Hawg Craw
Colors are similar, greens, browns, etc. Crawfish type colors. And then I also like the Yums in Tequila Sunrise (Purple/Black laminate)

For stickbaits though, I knocked em on pink (aka Bubble Gum). 
I like the Case Salty Sinkin Shad in Pink as well as the Zoom Trick Worm.


----------



## Invector

I use nothing but Northland Dip Stick worms. Orange and black, the smallies in my smallie lake love um. Have had Ok with the largies (dont get around to them much). I keep hearing about how great tubes are and I have yet to see it. I'll have to change the color and size maybe.

The only tube I have had any luck on was white but that was one or two fish. Well will have to try and try again I guess. Gives me a good reason to get yet another plastic bait box (going for #4) :beer:


----------



## Horsager

I mainly fish smallies in the rocky lakes of western Ont so this may or may not apply. For tubes we use pumpkinseed/craw colored tubes with bright orange jig head inside of them. Trying to mimic crawfish.


----------



## jamesavp

I like using tubes. The best colors for me is;

Watermelon w/ Black Flake = Cryfish but They hit the hell out of this color
Large mouth or Small mouth ( I use this 
color most of the time)
Pumpkin Seed w/ green flake = Crayfish Spring
Black w/ blue flake = malting Crayfish

Throw them around rocks, or any other cover and hold on to your rod.

Watermelon in Worms is very good too, especially senko's


----------



## goosebusters2

If a cold front has just pushed through the area tubes work great on spooky fish. Color wise I stick with natural colors like brown, green, and black, and more vibrant colors for murky or stained water. Trial and error is all you can do, the fish will tell you what they like


----------



## grumpybear30

What style hook set are you using with your worms?

Texas? Wacky? or other?


----------



## bobcatbo

I like doing 1 of 3 things the most
Texas rigging a natural colored tube and drag it like a crawdad
Texas rigging a shad/white tube with the weight in the tube moving the weight in the tube produces different falls and actions
Using a bright white, pink, or orange tube on beds along with shaky heads and senkos
A Gamakatsu EWG is best or a specialized tube jighead


----------



## bigbuck144

these coliors works well for me.
brown and blueishblack.


----------



## dfisher

I like natural colors. I like to try to match the color of the bottom a lot when fishing a tube bait. 
Remember, it's a very subtle bait and little hops and nudges are often the order of the day when tossing the tube. I also find that very light line and very light weights make a difference at times.
I guess I've always figured with soft plastics that small and natural is a lot better than big and flashy.
Caught a 39" northern on a three inch watermelon once. Tapped it just like a bass. When I set the hook WOOOOHOOO!!!
Good luck,
Dan


----------

